# First attempt at the T&A Bunker



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I attempted one of the new T&A Bunker's from Kelly Galloup. I had to substitute a hook and gray wool for white but it came out ok. I need to work on tying in the marabou. It hangs off the back too far which will lead to short strikes. It should come out pretty good once I get the proportions down.



















I'm not putting the doll eyes on this one since I'm not completly happy with it but it's a start. I'm open to any advice.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

gunrod, how long of a piece of mono did you use to attach the body?? the back hook looks a little far away. i only say that because of the amount of space between the front marabou and the beg. of the back marabou.

but it still looks great either way!. how did you do the head. it doesnt sound like you spin it, but i cant figure it out for sure.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

That looks great!!!! About how long is that fly? I got to get started on a few! Ive been looking for white wool but havent found any yet. Probably have to order some online. Which hook did you have to substitute? The front one?


----------



## Castaway (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks like a good streamer pattern - could you post the recipe? Is it just two hooks with contrasting marabou and spun wool head?
Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Looks like you'll be ringing the dinner bell for a big ol' brown soon!

Mike


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhh, you mean a fly........lol With all the talk about bunkers on the tube, I thought there was a bunker desingated especially for T&A. That's the one I'd be in.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

LOL @ Tom

Nice fly, Pat.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Quix, the mono is eight inches and tied in so that it is supposed to be an inch to an inch and a half between hooks. I thought it looked like a big gap and only spaced it about 3/4". As for the head, you tie it in similar to a glowbug. Tie a small piece on top and follow up with the other underneath and keep doing this forward. I stretched it like McFly foam and cut. It bounced right in place and needed little trimming.

Riverboy, I substituted gray wool for the white. White is hard to find. It was suggested also using McFly Foam for the head too but I don't think it will have the weight needed. I substituted the front hook, couldn't find the proper one (TMC 8089) but will for the next. I used a TMC300 which is 6X long. I think the 8089 is only 3X and will shorten it from 4 1/2" to about 3" with the marabou done proportionally on the rear hook.

Recipe:

Trailer Hook: TMC 105 sz. #8
Thread: Gudebrod GX2
Body: Two plumes of white marabou
Overwing: Olive Marabou
Loop: 8" of 20lb mono
Beads: Red 3/16" glass beads 

Lead Hook: #4-6 TMC 8089
Flash: Rainbow Flashabou
Body: Two plumes of white marabou
Overwing: Olive marabou
Head: Olive wool on top, white wool under
Eyes: 1/4" or 7mm doll eyes
Cement: Krazy Glue

Tying instructions are in the May edition of Fly Fisherman.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

the tmc 8089 also has a wider hook gap. Actually there are for tying bass flies. I use the 8089 for my mice too! I agree on the McFly foam also. The wool head will help sink the fly. But if your running a full sinking line it might not matter.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Funny Thunderhead.

gunrod you were telling me about that fly at the M&G. Should have some good wiggle in that T&A.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

gunrod, it does look like a huge gap inbetween hooks. but i guess if says to go that much it must work then, right??

thanks for the tip on the head. i will have to tie up some of those now and see what happens next weekend with them. got alot of new flies to try out now LOL


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

OK, you Fly Heads.

Let me see if I have it straight. We're creating flies to duplicate Flatfish and Rapalas? Wait a ***&*$# minute. I thought fly-fishing is duplicating hatches?
Nymphs, emergers, spinners, drakes, duns......

Now there's talk about rattles, bulk flies, action? You guys kill me. They still make rapalas...lol

BTW, those double hook jobs are illegal in the flies only areas.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

hatches smatches. LOL

if it was all about matching hatches, people wouldnt tie streamers to look like baitfish 

either way it is fun to experiment with different patterns


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Like Splitshot once said: "During a Hex hatch, you can throw a chicken out there."


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)




----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Shoeman _
> *Like Splitshot once said: "During a Hex hatch, you can throw a chicken out there."*


What weight rod would you use for that?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I guess it would depend on one's "henway".


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

A comment on the length of the streamer. Predator trout (20" up) can and will eat a trout, bait fish, sculpin, etc. up to half of there body length according to Kelly Galloup. During the TU dinner a couple of weeks ago that WEEZER and I attended Kelly made that point and several other very interresting comments!!!!!

On the subject of rattle's
I have tied some night fly's with a little tubular rattle action in them. Oh man I cant wait for the "brick hit" that those could produce!!!!

Yes by the DNR rules that fly would be consider illegal in fly only waters, just as Schimidts Rattlesnake are. But man wont the fly be a blast down from Mio!!!!!!! Wanna try Ralf? You will forget about those hatches in no time!!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I just ordered the proper hooks and white ram's wool so I'll get some more tied soon.

I have an idea on how to make the fly legal for fly waters. I'll post it when it's done but I've got to pick up an item.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

here is an idea for the legality issue.

what if you were to tie the front part on just a plain wire(ie. needle) and leave the back hook, or vice versa?? it would still give you the movement that the original fly was designed for.

better yet, why not just cut the hook part off with a pair of wire cutters? 

i am assuming that this would make the fly legal, but then the question is what hook to cut!!


----------

